# how do you access the sdcard



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

How do you access the sdcard on this phone? I can see it when I attach to the PC but the SDCARD on the phone is the internal storage and apps can't seem to see it either.


----------



## Rrrracer (Dec 20, 2011)

The physical SD card is located in /mnt/extSdCard. Kind of a pain in the arse for sure!


----------



## PB64Craig (Jun 15, 2011)

piiman said:


> How do you access the sdcard on this phone? I can see it when I attach to the PC but the SDCARD on the phone is the internal storage and apps can't seem to see it either.


I have been using astro file manager.


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

Rrrracer said:


> The physical SD card is located in /mnt/extSdCard. Kind of a pain in the arse for sure!


I know that I just can't access it with a root explorer . Nor does Titanuim backup see its folder that is on the sd card.


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

PB64Craig said:


> I have been using astro file manager.


What does it moount as SDCARD? and if so then what does the internal stoage mount as?


----------



## johnomaz (Jul 18, 2011)

piiman said:


> What does it moount as SDCARD? and if so then what does the internal stoage mount as?


The internal storage is what is mounting as SDCARD. The micro SD you put in it mounts as ExtSDCARD. You also can't tell the phone to use the ExtSDCARD primarily as far as I can tell except you can change the storage location of the camera to it. Honestly, its only good for storing music and movies on really.

Also, I can't get Astro to see the ExtSDCARD. It only sees the internal storage.


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

You need to scroll up and click .mnt


----------

